# Bare Hand Swarm Catch Video



## Girl Next Door Honey

I had so much fun catching this swarm without gloves, I made a video to commemorate it. Thought I would share here.


----------



## ollie

just lovely..... like it... you have the touch....


----------



## dynemd

Hate to say it but I would've shook them into a bucket and dumped them into my hive. Impressive gentle touch.


----------



## GaryG74

Nice video. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## SueBeeTN

Girl Next Door Honey said:


> I had so much fun catching this swarm without gloves, I made a video to commemorate it. Thought I would share here.



That is just great! :applause: Most people don't believe that a swarm can be gentle.


----------

